# Overnight parking at Buffalo Depew Station



## ntom (May 23, 2022)

I’m looking for updated information regarding overnight parking at the depew station. I’m planning to go to NYP for four days and need to leave my car there. Is it safe to do so? I’m a new car owner (as in this is my first car I ever had, the car itself is older and used) so I’m very worried about just leaving it overnight for a few days. TIA!


----------



## jiml (May 23, 2022)

ntom said:


> I’m looking for updated information regarding overnight parking at the dewpoint station. I’m planning to go to NYP for four days and need to leave my car there. Is it safe to do so? I’m a new car owner (as in this is my first car I ever had, the car itself is older and used) so I’m very worried about just leaving it overnight for a few days. TIA!


All I have is pre-pandemic experience but we have parked there at least a dozen times, in all seasons for durations between 2 days and 2 weeks, with no problems. Unless something has changed dramatically Depew is a sleepy little town, the Amtrak lot is not particularly apparent unless you know it's there and is well lit, with a middle-of-the-night arrival and multiple slow-moving freights adding to the activity level. Another option is a "park and fly" stay at one of the airport hotels, which are literally 5-10 minutes away by taxi.


----------



## Todd (May 23, 2022)

You should have no problem...I parked at Depew Station for 2 weeks in April as I traveled around the country...saw no issues with parking lot...no shady characters, lots of parking...


----------



## jiml (May 23, 2022)

Todd said:


> You should have no problem...I parked at Depew Station for 2 weeks in April as I traveled around the country...saw no issues with parking lot...no shady characters, lots of parking...


Glad to hear nothing has changed. Time to start planning my next Amtrak trip from BUF!


----------



## ntom (May 24, 2022)

jiml said:


> All I have is pre-pandemic experience but we have parked there at least a dozen times, in all seasons for durations between 2 days and 2 weeks, with no problems. Unless something has changed dramatically Depew is a sleepy little town, the Amtrak lot is not particularly apparent unless you know it's there and is well lit, with a middle-of-the-night arrival and multiple slow-moving freights adding to the activity level. Another option is a "park and fly" stay at one of the airport hotels, which are literally 5-10 minutes away by taxi.


Thank you!


----------



## ntom (May 24, 2022)

Todd said:


> You should have no problem...I parked at Depew Station for 2 weeks in April as I traveled around the country...saw no issues with parking lot...no shady characters, lots of parking...


Thank you! Were there a lot of cars in the lot when you left it/came back or is it kind of vacant?


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 24, 2022)

ntom said:


> Thank you! Were there a lot of cars in the lot when you left it/came back or is it kind of vacant?


See Todd's Post above, I've never seen Depew that busy in my many times in and through Buffalo.


----------



## A Moore (May 25, 2022)

ntom said:


> Thank you! Were there a lot of cars in the lot when you left it/came back or is it kind of vacant?


I parked at Depew for a week and it was moderately full when I left my vehicle and it was moderately full when I returned. I believe I arrived back at Depew around midnight. Never saw any shady characters or felt unsafe.


----------



## ntom (May 31, 2022)

Good to know  thank you!


----------

